

Show HN: Messages in Digital Bottles. Chatroulette for grownups. - smalieslami
http://digitalbottles.com/

======
koopajah
I really like the idea of digital bottles delivering your feeling randomly to
someone else. But it's a long way from chatroulette isn't it and calling this
the Chatroulette for grownups kind of implied something related to sex/porn
and it's not good? On this topic, is there any kind of automatic
filtering/moderation on the content sent? To avoid having the same problems as
opening chatroulette and seeing what you really DON'T want to see?

Is it possible, in any way, to "resend" a message you really liked? As you
could with a real message in the bottle? For someone else to discover it? I
think I'd like that! On the same way, are messages stored anywhere? Or just
sent randomly to someone already registered and then immediately deleted? If
not, how to prevent spam, mass copy of the same message, etc, if yes how do
you handle privacy?

Another thing is that the design kinds of puts me off. I'm not good with UI so
it's hard to explain but there's too many divs of different sizes and it
doesn't feel intuitive what to read and where to write. I don't know if I'm
making any sense sorry !

And I think it would be nice to have a graphic connection with the term
bottle? Maybe through a logo instead of just the background being a bar/pub!

~~~
smalieslami
I hadn't thought of 'for grownups' in that way, but I see what you mean. I've
now updated the copy.

The resending idea is fantastic. You could, I guess, copy the message into the
send message form and click send, but I'll look into adding that as a native
function to the UI as well.

The messages _are_ stored on the server. I am a bit nervous about spam, but I
plan to deal with that when it arrives. At the moment only one or two of the
emails have been 'spam' (messages with only a single word in them).

I'll also look into making some sort of logo ASAP. Thanks for your feedback :)

~~~
koopajah
Glad you liked the idea! The idea with forward is that you could then have a
list of the most forwarded messages to show people what can be written and
make them want to try too !

------
pknight
Very cool idea, love the design, very fresh.

